# Free - Big big arse root ball in Denver, CO



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Found this root ball for free, sitting by the dumpster…not sure what species it is. Unfortunately I do not have a way to get it…it's about 3' tall and has to weigh a few hundred lbs. Thats a full sized 55gal trash can behind it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

And your point is?


> ?


??
Bill


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Most likely, that if someone wants it, he'll tell you where it is.

Just a wild guess though. I know im looking really deep into it. (sarcasm) C'mon Bill.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

My point is people on the internet are grumpy and bitter. Point proven.

Yes, if you're in the Denver area, drop me a msg.

-Marcus


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

I like how Bill italicized one of the question marks for emphasis.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Good contribution, Bill. Good effort. Would read again.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm guessing regardless of what type it is, it will be interesting when sliced up.
Thanks for the post, I hope someone close can put it to good use


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

That kind of treatment is just ignorance and bad manners or both.I will say sorry to the gentleman on your behalf, Sorry Marcus .I canot abide these bullies . Alistair


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

No worries Alistair, I have a thick skin…it is the internet after all. I'm more worried about the man who bullied this poor root ball and left it sitting by a dumpster!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like more'n half of it is dirt. Do people really want that sort of thing? I suppose it's a vision thing.

-Paul


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Paul -

Maybe I'm weird, but I want it…just wish my chain saw wasnt buried in a storage unit because I would take it in pieces. Root balls are like a fun Christmas present…you can get some beautiful wood out of them.

http://workingwoods.com/roots_to_bowl.htm


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I know a fellow who specializes in instruments who seeks out just such medium to work with

Not as easy to come by as one may think

Very desirable in some arenas

Just saying JB


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

The last time I sawed roots with my chain saw, it was dull to the point of smoking in less than a minute. Too much grit in there!

I dug a large hickory stump, cut it in two (since the stump in one piece was too large to draw with a car) and drug it up to the road. Who knew?!

-Paul


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

A coworker actually told me about this. He said it was maybe 2' across, so I was assuming maybe 18"...I should gave rounded up! I was planning on picking it up, taking it home, and power washing it just for the reason you mentioned Paul. Still mulling over options…I hate this thing going to waste.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

That will have some cool lookin blanks in it.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

Being roots, I'd be afraid of it dulling out my tools. There is probably a lot of dirt in there.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I completely wore out a brand new chain in one day trying to cut up a white poplar root ball. It was about as big as a VW bus. The last 2 or 3 hundred pounds of it went into a ditch.


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

PM'd
Any suggestions on what to make out of it?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

All my tools are used for working on projects. Any project. If they get dull I sharpen them. I do not own a tool that I would be afraid to use. I take good care of my tools but I make them pay for themselves.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent you one back Paul. Like with most wood, I let it tell me what to do with it. If it's fairly solid through out, maybe slice it up see if you can make a table out of it. Large chunks would probably end up on the lathe no matter what.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am grumpy too now got a stiff neck lookig at your picture !


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Power-washing sounds like a good idea. I'd love to see what's in there!


----------



## peteT (Feb 15, 2021)

i got a walnut tree in my yard about 80 yr old.
Any takers?


----------

